

SF JavaScript Meetup - lots of hackers, YC people, JS experts - zellunit

Hey all,<p>We're getting together a JavaScript meetup in downtown San Francisco at 7PM on April 16th. Specific location TBA but it will be somewhere in or near SOMA. We've got a number of YC companies represented, other startups, lots of awesome front-end hackers, and some huge names in the JS community.<p>It will be a lot of fun and you won't want to miss it so register and RSVP here:<p>http://javascript.meetup.com/4/<p>We'll have food, drink, a few awesome speakers, and lots of great networking and hacking.<p>See you then!
======
tmm1
Great idea, I'm so there.

Douglas Crockford is coming.. didn't he invent JSON?

~~~
matt
Yup: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Crockford>

Which YC companies have been doing cool JS stuff? Any of them going?

~~~
hbien
Heh, I remember playing Day of the Tentacle a long time ago.

------
philc
Great idea. I'd like to see what new stuff people have been doing with js. I
built <http://ninjawords.com> and <http://jjot.com> about a year ago.

I feel like 200 would be too many. with 40, you can meet most everyone there
and remember faces.

------
gibsonf1
What perfect timing. We just solved some graphing problems with JS in our
webapp, and the results so far have been great :) We'll be there.

------
technoguyrob
When does it end? If I went, I would fly over from Chicago for the
afternoon/evening, so I have to know.

------
gojomo
I recommend putting events on Upcoming and Facebook Events, too, if you want
big attendance.

~~~
zain
I actually hope they don't. Having a small, core YC crowd there would be much
nicer than seeing all the Web 2.0 party hoppers you normally see at events on
Upcoming.

~~~
gojomo
Cozy for insiders can be good too!

In which case, I suggest posting a fake _decoy_ event on Upcoming to draw away
all "the Web 2.0 party hoppers". Put it at 111 Minna.

